# Some recent work



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Why do you waste duplex connectors like that?


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Look$ good Mag. Did you sleeve the SE or new?

What are duplex conn.?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

3xdad said:


> Look$ good Mag. Did you sleeve the SE or new?
> 
> What are duplex conn.?


Those connectors on the top of the panel are duplex connectors used primarily for MC cable. You can use them for NM cable too, but I don't see a point to that when a regular NM cable connector will do. Just seems like a waste of material and they take up more room. Otherwise it looks good.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

MTW said:


> Why do you waste duplex connectors like that?


Check out the old panel man, he just re-used the old ones! Look before ya leap


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

They're all new connectors. I've decided to include them in my upgrades. I'm aware the button connectors can be used - and I do use them - but they're cheap looking and a little amateurish now that I think about it. This service will last for 75 years!


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Btw, a rare look inside of one of my panels. Only a few wire nuts in this one. Not pictured is a junction box with (2) branch circuit extensions.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Magnettica said:


> They're all new connectors. I've decided to include them in my upgrades. I'm aware the button connectors can be used - and I do use them - but they're cheap looking and a little amateurish now that I think about it. This service will last for 75 years!


I thought you hated GE? :001_huh: Nothing "amateurish" about the black button connectors at all.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Why was rainwater getting into the panel?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Was that pipe and WH further than 3ft from the panel? Or was this an "existing condition" exception?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Looks good. Was water wicking down the original SE? No weather head?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

MTW said:


> I thought you hated GE? :001_huh: Nothing "amateurish" about the black button connectors at all.


Even if you don't like black buttons 2 screw Rome connectors are rated for 2 12-2s or 2 14-2s. Heck, there are also the gray raco/Arlington plastic connectors that are a bit larger profile. All far cheaper than duplex MC connectors.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

MTW said:


> I thought you hated GE? :001_huh: Nothing "amateurish" about the black button connectors at all.


The only thing more "amateurish" then installing the cheapest,crappiest panel known to mankind is using the wrong connectors.

LMFAO


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Here's kind of a hurry up and do it job. Water was literally leaking out of the panel during a rain storm. The main breaker was so badly ruined it wouldn't even turn off manually. The old Murray's with this type MB is like a cousin to FPE!


Looks good. Nice job.:thumbup:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Im not at all impressed with GE panels, but ive used them on jobs where the bottom dollar was the only thing that mattered. When cheap is what they want, cheap is what they get.

Put a panel in a shed 2 weeks ago, and $$$ was tight. I threw in a GE instead of a homeline and saved close to $40 just with the panel & breakers. I wouldn't put one in my house, but who am I to tell them how to spend their money.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Personally, I like the old Murrays with their red, blue and green breakers. CH are all tan and boring, a Murray panel looks exciting!


----------



## dcb_minded (May 19, 2014)

IslandGuy said:


> Personally, I like the old Murrays with their red, blue and green breakers. CH are all tan and boring, a Murray panel looks exciting!


Yea, and sometimes Murray panels have fireworks too! 'MURICA!

Sent from my SGH-T599 using Tapatalk


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice work Mag!


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks good to me! Who gives a hoot what connectors you used...the customer is going to pay the mark up whether you use a 5cent or 5 dollar connector :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

What is with the bx duplex connectors on romex? You could have saved some money and time using Tomic ( butterfly) connectors.
And you of all people......a GE panel? Looks good.

Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Shockdoc said:


> What is with the bx duplex connectors on romex? You could have saved some money and time using Tomic ( butterfly) connectors.
> And you of all people......a GE panel? Looks good.


That's what I said. :laughing: Even the regular 2-screw romex connectors are only $.20 each.


----------



## DWDoyle (Feb 4, 2015)

Thats a nice piece of work!


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Good work :thumbup:

Whats up with the lone yellow wire nut at the top right?


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

How much were you able to charge for this project?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I just noticed this...you dropped the size of the service from 150 amp to 100 amp.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Vascarelli said:


> The customer doesn't know the difference on something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:whistling2:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Vascarelli said:


> You never come to see me anymore. You're just as bad as BBQ.


Where are you? :001_huh:


----------

